# Leaf differences...



## Greenfire (Jun 27, 2006)

I have 5 plants growing right, 2-3 weeks old. They are growing very fast, i got a 175w MH system covering a 2x2 spot, plants are sitting 2.5 feet from light. Room temp is a constant 80.

Are you able to tell whether or not a plant is male or female by the leaves. One of my plants has a significantly broader tip than the other one that is the same age. Both seeds were from the same plant...

Here's the plant with the nice point tips....






Here's the one with the broader tipped leaves. Sorry the image is so poor, those MH lamps put out alot of light, makes the camera go nuts! Both plants are same age, same conditions, from the same plant.





Here's a picture of most of the lil babies...






Hope you guys can shed some light on this!!!

Thanks and may the fire be with you!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 27, 2006)

There is only one way to tell sex. and thats by pre-flowers. Which is in the "sex ed" thread sticky at the top in Gen. Indoor growing section.
Leaf size and type and all that has to deal with the strain. That right there is a very complex read dealing with phonetypes and a whole bunch of stuff. 

Three ways to determine sex.
1. Wait 6+ weeks of veg. until the plant shows.
2. Take clones and flower them to tell sex.
3. put the seeded plant into flower.

1 & 2 are the best ways if you wish to keep a mother "aka donor" plant for more cuttings. Which=less time and more bud. The way most of the pros on here do it.

This will probably spur more questions, but hope I answered the immediate one for ya.


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 27, 2006)

Gees, I bet I see this question every day, doesn't anyone read first? 

UNLESS THERE HAS BEEN GREAT STRESS ON THE PLANT, IT WILL NOT SHOW UNTILL IT IS PUT INTO FLOWER MODE, IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT IS OMG!


----------



## Greenfire (Jun 27, 2006)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> Gees, I bet I see this question every day, doesn't anyone read first?
> 
> UNLESS THERE HAS BEEN GREAT STRESS ON THE PLANT, IT WILL NOT SHOW UNTILL IT IS PUT INTO FLOWER MODE, IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT IS OMG!



Point taken. No need to be rude.

I just asked out of curiousity, where's the wrong in that?

Mutt, thank you for answering the question and not being rude like others. However, how do i go about telling they are m/f at 6 weeks. What exactly am i looking? I read something about pistils and the shape of something looking similar to a spade. I've seen a few pics on it, but they were blurry. 

Thanks


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 27, 2006)

Dude its tuf to keep a strate face when reading, the pics are in any growing faq on the web; there should be some on here but if you can't find them;
http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/GrowFAQ%20Basic%20Topics.htm
http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/

Here's a couple I used so I would get laughed at by asking silly Qs


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 27, 2006)

Greenfire...we see alot of posts like this..but your right..no one should be rude. Just take some time to look around and chances are you'll find the info you need..if not.. post a new thread...

as for your leaves..a short wide leaf usually means it's an Indica..long pointy leaves will typically be a sativa strain..browse through the site and you'll find *ALL *the info you need. If not..holla atcha boy...haha    -peace


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 28, 2006)

Greenfire said:
			
		

> Here's the plant _with the nice point tips_....
> Thanks and may the fire be with you!


 
Now, personally, the Rev likes the ladies with the nice pointy tips. Especially if they are those great big Cadillac bumper bullets.
Grow big. Be nice. Be cool.


----------



## Hick (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2026
"Sex Ed" here at MP..


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 28, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2026
> "Sex Ed" here at MP..


 
Now see! info is there for anyone to see,and by the by that liank is the best answer I've seen, if you don't mind I'm gonna c/p that thread for future ref.


----------



## Greenfire (Jul 4, 2006)

Glad to know what kind of strains i am growing now, or atleast an idea anyways! 

I think it is a possible defenciency of some sort! I dont know whether to increase the nitrogen or what. Should i just go for just a general plant food or something more specialized!


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 4, 2006)

Lower the light.
A 175 watt MH should be no more than 10" above the plant tops, but do it gradually, several inches/day.  When it gets to 10", maintain that distance.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 4, 2006)

Greenfire said:
			
		

> Glad to know what kind of strains i am growing now, or atleast an idea anyways!
> 
> I think it is a possible defenciency of some sort! I dont know whether to increase the nitrogen or what. Should i just go for just a general plant food or something more specialized!


Hey Greenfire, if you follow this link, it'll take you to more information than you have seen yet. The information is from actual growers who have already typed out all the instructions. Please don't make us type out the same thing as you can read here.

Some people get mad easy when beginner questions are asked. I don't. I get mad when the answer is given and still not read.

Have a good read and if there is anything you don't understand after reading each of the areas, THEN ask questions about things you already know something about.

Good Luck to you.

CLICK HERE FOR ALL THE GROWING INFORMATION YOU COULD WANT


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey Greenfire. These guys are shootin' you straight. Start digging for information in the forums. Check the FAQs. It is a simple courtesy to other members NOT to ask redundant questions that have been answered in detail at a nearby location. Also try the search. I have found this to be a very helpful bunch of folks... a tad twisted at times but the Rev enjoys that. They have lots of years of growing experience to draw upon. There are a few that are severely brain-damaged but hey, _why do you think they call it dope._ 
It says in the bible (I think that's in the chapter on growing dope) that the lord helps marijuana growers that help themselves. I didn't pay much attention the few times I went to church but you catch my drift. In my day job, I'm a teacher and know there is no bigger sin than to be lazy and not utilize the abundance of information that is readily available (literally) at your fingertips.
Sermon over. Please be generous when the collection plate comes around. The hot tub here at the Rev's church is in need of repair and the liquor cabinet (with the holy wine) needs replenishing. Give till it hurts. Praise the lawd and pass that joint. 
Rev


----------



## Mutt (Jul 5, 2006)

Reverend Willis said:
			
		

> there is no bigger sin than to be lazy and not utilize the abundance of information that is readily available (literally) at your fingertips.


 
AMEN!!!! Reverend


----------



## Greenfire (Jul 5, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey Greenfire, if you follow this link, it'll take you to more information than you have seen yet. The information is from actual growers who have already typed out all the instructions. Please don't make us type out the same thing as you can read here.
> 
> Some people get mad easy when beginner questions are asked. I don't. I get mad when the answer is given and still not read.
> 
> ...



Stoney! I have acually read both the indoor and outdoor and general growing guides, as well as many others from various oher websites. They all pretty much say the same thing to me, some are more specific than others, this sites information happens to be more specific than others. However...

One thing i havent been able to find on this site, and on other sites, is what the plant looks like when it is nutrient deficient. What those deficiencies look like, pH or nitrogen are the two major ones from what i can gather. So maybe you can shed some light on this...i think my first question was worded wrong due to incompetence on my part of not acquiring knowledge. This problem isn't listed anywhere from what i can see tho. It does talk about proper nutrient levels, but what happens if i give it a general plant food that increases both pH and nitrogen, then if one of them was at a good level it would become dangerously high. The soil they are in says it has enough 'food' in it for 3 months. Obviously, this wont be siffucient for the purposes i have demanded from the soil!  Since the soil does provide some nutrients, and i dont know the levels, knowing what defeciency would prove useful, so that i could correct it specifically. 

Anyways....basically said the same thing over and over....sorry bout being a n00b! 

Greeny!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 5, 2006)

Greenfire said:
			
		

> Stoney! I have acually read both the indoor and outdoor and general growing guides, as well as many others from various oher websites. They all pretty much say the same thing to me, some are more specific than others, this sites information happens to be more specific than others. However...
> 
> One thing i havent been able to find on this site, and on other sites, is what the plant looks like when it is nutrient deficient. What those deficiencies look like, pH or nitrogen are the two major ones from what i can gather. So maybe you can shed some light on this...i think my first question was worded wrong due to incompetence on my part of not acquiring knowledge. This problem isn't listed anywhere from what i can see tho. It does talk about proper nutrient levels, but what happens if i give it a general plant food that increases both pH and nitrogen, then if one of them was at a good level it would become dangerously high. The soil they are in says it has enough 'food' in it for 3 months. Obviously, this wont be siffucient for the purposes i have demanded from the soil! Since the soil does provide some nutrients, and i dont know the levels, knowing what defeciency would prove useful, so that i could correct it specifically.
> 
> ...


*Maybe this will help ya Greenfire. http://growfaq.marijuana.com/index.php?action=artikel&cat=29&id=52&artlang=en *


----------



## Greenfire (Jul 5, 2006)

Gosh, i dont know what it is, it could be any of those! Thanks for the post with the pics, that was extremely helpful! I guess i am just going to give it a veg nute and see what happens...Any problems, i obviously know where to go for help! 

Oh, i did do a search for "deficient" on the board, a very informative post popped up, said the same thing that the one you posted did. However, your link had very helpful pics, while the ones on the board didnt have any pics.

Greeny


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 5, 2006)

Greenfire said:
			
		

> Gosh, i dont know what it is, it could be any of those! Thanks for the post with the pics, that was extremely helpful! I guess i am just going to give it a veg nute and see what happens...Any problems, i obviously know where to go for help!
> 
> Oh, i did do a search for "deficient" on the board, a very informative post popped up, said the same thing that the one you posted did. However, your link had very helpful pics, while the ones on the board didnt have any pics.
> 
> Greeny


Hey Bro Grunt, that was a perfect set of pics man!

Greenfire, I understand a little more about your problems now. The pre-mixed nutrient soils are made for general gardening. You'll chase your tail around trying to compensate for whatever is lacking in it. My best advice to you before your plants get any larger is to transplant them into a plain soil/perlite mix with no nutes. Then buy some nutrients from one of the many online stores that sell marijuana specific nutrients.

If you are in a position where you can't do that, then Bro Grunt is your best bet for figuring out your nutes. He uses/used miricle grow and produced great plants.

I'm pretty much a hydroponic person. When I do soil like I do for my Mothers, I use the plain soil/perlite mix and watered down hydroponic nutes.

Good luck to you. Let us all know how it goes.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 6, 2006)

Plant Trouble
Plant Abuse Chart and Photos by Nietzsche
Contributed by: Nietzsche 

Those are good pix. The author gets right to the point with his title... _Plant Abuse Chart and Photos _ I'm sure he's right that we growers abuse our plants. The plants are not _sick_, they are _abused_. Something I've learned from my Superthrive overdose (and recovery) is that I need to use minimal amounts of "everything" that I feed my plants... until I have grown that strain successfully from seed to smoke.
And Stoney, I'm rethinking my soil mix after reading your last post. I'm using Flora Nova nutes and I would think they cover most of the bases in their Grow & Bloom Nutes. This grow I'm using BOGs recipe (Perfect Mix from Wallys, perlite, and a cup of bone meal and a cup of blood meal). 
It makes sense to use a clean (nute-free) baseline to start the plants growing and then watch them for their needs. 
Hey Greenfire, hows 'bout some update pix. I predict you will do well in your growing endeavors. You're absorbing lots of stuff. You'll find great tips for the rest of us as well. Best of luck.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 6, 2006)

problem solved


----------



## Greenfire (Jul 6, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey Bro Grunt, that was a perfect set of pics man!
> 
> Greenfire, I understand a little more about your problems now. The pre-mixed nutrient soils are made for general gardening. You'll chase your tail around trying to compensate for whatever is lacking in it. My best advice to you before your plants get any larger is to transplant them into a plain soil/perlite mix with no nutes. Then buy some nutrients from one of the many online stores that sell marijuana specific nutrients.
> 
> ...



Yea, i think i am gonna use the miracle grow method! Just seems a bit safer, imho, not because i think its better, just cuz of the LEO attention the hydro stores attract!

I am gonna get the nutes and a week from now i will give ya'll an updated pic set!

Greeny


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2006)

Greenfire said:
			
		

> Yea, i think i am gonna use the miracle grow method! Just seems a bit safer, imho, not because i think its better, just cuz of the LEO attention the hydro stores attract!
> 
> I am gonna get the nutes and a week from now i will give ya'll an updated pic set!
> 
> Greeny


*Greenfire when using MG soil that has the 3 month supply of nutes already in it you have to be very careful when adding any other nutes. I myself only use nutes during flower and it's a weak solution of Fox Farm Big Bloom. *


----------



## Greenfire (Jul 7, 2006)

So i decided to take the plants out of the MG soil and put them into something nice. I went out and bought a nice bag of 'Black Gold' and some 'Green Fuse Growth Stimulator', both of which were highly recommended to me.

So i am gonna transplant into some nice new comfy soil, to grow big and strong. However, with the greenfuse, it says i can foliar feedings, would this be a good idea or should i just stick with puttin it into a water can and do it that way? Of course i will be doing 1/3 strength feedings at first! It says 3/4 tsp. per 1 gallon, thought a 1/4 tsp. per 1 gallon would be good!

Thanks! You guys have been a load of help so far, and hopefully  can help others with this someday!!!

Greeny


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 7, 2006)

Greenfire said:
			
		

> So i decided to take the plants out of the MG soil and put them into something nice. I went out and bought a nice bag of 'Black Gold' and some 'Green Fuse Growth Stimulator', both of which were highly recommended to me.
> 
> So i am gonna transplant into some nice new comfy soil, to grow big and strong. However, with the greenfuse, it says i can foliar feedings, would this be a good idea or should i just stick with puttin it into a water can and do it that way? Of course i will be doing 1/3 strength feedings at first! It says 3/4 tsp. per 1 gallon, thought a 1/4 tsp. per 1 gallon would be good!
> 
> ...


 
Hey Greeny, good to hear you've decided on a method to use. Transplant those babies easy man. Very gentle. That will reduce the amount of transplant shock they have to go through.

After transplanting, I would lay off the nutes for about a week. Plants go through a lot of changes when they are moved and the transpiration kind of goes dormant for awhile. If you nute them during this time, lots of times I've seen plants react as if they were overdosed.

Good luck to you man. Keep us informed, ok?


----------



## Greenfire (Jul 7, 2006)

For sure man!

BBIA a Week!


----------



## Greenfire (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's a picture of my growing room....it's just a temporary rig....


----------

